
Rubigo: Golang dependency tool and package manager - yaa110
Homepage: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;yaa110&#x2F;rubigo<p>Rubigo is a dependency tool and package manager for Golang, written in Rust. Rubigo uses vendor directory (starting from Go 1.5) to install packages, however it is possible to add packages globally (in GOPATH&#x2F;src directory) or make a local package in vendor directory.<p>Why?<p>I started a project with Glide, then created some local packages inside vendor folder (which makes it possible to change the path of project without worrying about GOPATH), I wrote some codes, before staging them, I ran glide install ... oops! ... my code has gone. I marked those local packages as ignore in the manifest file, but it seems glide does not respect to its features. So, I decided to write my own package manager which respects to my manual changes.
======
christophberger
> which makes it possible to change the path of project without worrying about
> GOPATH

Trying to ignore GOPATH, or trying to work around the requirements of GOPATH,
often calls for trouble.

